# Él no podía dejar de mirar hacia abajo sin dejar de temblar



## FireRaptor

Hallo. Ich versuche Deutsch zu lernen, und ich habe aber viele Probleme mit einigen Sätzen, wie zum Beispiel:

Él no podía dejar de mirar hacia abajo sin dejar de temblar.

Ich möchte wissen, wie die genaue Übersetzung dieses Satzes ist.

Vielen Dank

Grüsse.

PD: Ich danke für Korrekturen meiner andere Sätze, wenn sie falsch sind.


----------



## hmbernalu

Ich bin nicht sicher aber vielleicht ist so:

Er konnte nach unten zu sehen nicht aufhören ohne zu schütteln aufzuhören


----------



## FireRaptor

Vielleicht braucht den Satz das.

_Er konnte nach unten zu sehen nicht aufhören*,* ohne zu schütteln aufzuhören_ 

Wir sollen allerdings, was ein Muttersprachler zu sagen hat.

PS: Könnt Ihr bitter meine Fehler korrigieren?


----------



## capials

Erstens  temblar = zittern
 Ohne zweimal aufhören geht es auch.Wort für Wort übersetzen taugt nichts.

Er konnte nicht nach unten schaun ohne zu zittern. So etwas ungefähr dürfte passen !

Wir sollten allerdings warten, was ein Muttersprachler dazu sagen hat.


----------



## hmbernalu

Genau! "zittern" ist mehr angemessen
Er konnte nicht nach unten schauen ohne zu zittern
Und wenn das Ziel eine Struktur mit "dejar de" zu versuchen ist, denke ich so:
Er konnte nich nach unten schauen, ohne zu zittern aufzuhören
Aber das stimmt schön, warten wir auf einen Muttersprachler


----------



## kunvla

FireRaptor said:


> P*S*: Ich danke für Korrekturen meiner andere*n* Sätze, wenn sie falsch sind.
> 
> Besser wäre: Ich wäre sehr dankbar für Korrekturen meiner anderen Sätze, wenn sie falsch sind.






capials said:


> Erstens  temblar = zittern
> Ohne zweimal aufhören zu wiederholen geht es auch. Wort für Wort übersetzen taugt nichts.
> 
> Er konnte nicht nach unten schaun ohne zu zittern. So etwas ungefähr dürfte passen!
> 
> Wir soll*t*en allerdings *ab*warten, was ein Muttersprachler dazu sag*t* .





hmbernalu said:


> Genau! "zittern" ist das Äquivalent des spanischen "temblar"*.*
> Er konnte nicht nach unten schauen ohne zu zittern*.*
> Und wenn das Ziel eine ist, Struktur mit "dejar de" zu versuchen, denke ich so:
> Er konnte nich*t* nach unten schauen, ohne aufhören zu zittern.
> Aber das stimmt sch*o*n, warten wir auf einen Muttersprachler


----------



## chlapec

Él no podía dejar de mirar hacia abajo sin dejar de temblar.

Eine andere Möglichkeit:

Er konnte nicht aufhören, nach unten zu gucken, ohne zu zittern.


----------



## severin83

Ich verstehe den Satz nicht ganz.
"Er konnte nicht nach unten schauen ohne zu zittern" ist zwar richtig, hat aber meiner Meinung nach eine andere Bedeutung.
Den Originalsatz würde ich so übersetzen:
Er konnte nicht aufhören nach unten zu schauen, ohne mit dem Zittern aufzuhören.


----------



## Spharadi

Me parece que la dificultad ya nace de la frase castellana. Estilísticamente hablando una frase poco feliz. 
Otras versiones: 
1. Cada vez que miraba hacia abajo, temblaba.
2. Una fuerza extraña lo impulsaba a mirar hacia abajo haciéndolo temblar.


----------

